# New to the forum



## daness40 (Mar 2, 2010)

New to the forum and thought I would make my first post with a picture of the bike. That seems to be the standard.


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

nice I got one of this bikes but on different color.... welcome...


----------

